# FIFA World Cup 2010 South Africa Sigs.



## Vidboy10 (May 24, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd ease starting small with some sigs for the upcoming FIFA World Cup in South Africa. I plan on having all teams done in a day or two. Here's what I have so far.



Spoiler








































More to come....


----------



## dajavax (May 25, 2010)

woow they're good... specially the south african one and the mexican one... fortunately i'm mexican


----------



## redsmas (May 25, 2010)

aren't these to wide for gbatemps rules


----------



## Danny600kill (May 25, 2010)

If you make one for England could I use it for my Sig, with thanks of course


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 25, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> aren't these to wide for gbatemps rules



They are. 500x150px is the limit


----------



## redsmas (May 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`
these are 600x140px


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

Looking good mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as said, downscale them a little so they are conform (is that an English word?) to the rules


----------



## redsmas (May 25, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Looking good mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes conform is an English word


----------



## Nobunaga (May 25, 2010)

good sigs there ^^


----------



## Sstew (May 25, 2010)

I'm from the US but I'd love an Italy sig.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 26, 2010)

Netherlands I love the argentina one ill be rocking it till the Netherlands one is here


----------



## alidsl (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay I'm half south african 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks vidboy


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice one, if you make the England one I'll place it in my sig


----------



## LUGiA (Jun 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Nice one, if you make the England one I'll place it in my sig



I would love an England one too


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 9, 2010)

germany PA-LEASE!!!


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 9, 2010)

Italy PLEASE!!


----------

